# Government Jobs for PR Holders



## Shaurya161113 (Sep 23, 2015)

Dear All

I am planning to move to Ontario, CA in the coming year Mar'16. I know initially I have to go for survival jobs but I want to prepare myself for some stable government job where I fixed income and security for rest of my life. I have heard about Federal/Provincial/Municipal government jobs. Need guidance from experts on Expact forum


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Why should you get a government job when there are Canadians who can do them? And since you are not in Canada and likely know nothing about how our government works, what qualifies you for a government job?


----------



## Shaurya161113 (Sep 23, 2015)

Dear Colchar, I have relatives in Canada who are there since 25 years. So get to know a lot about it. I myself been to Canada during my summer vacations. I know Canadians can do it but there must be jobs which immigrants can also apply for. Can you value add.lane:


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Lots of immigrants and Canadian want government jobs. You will compete with -on average- even more people when you apply for these kinds of jobs. 
(It may be useful to get to know people 'on the inside' who can help you with bringing your application to the attention of a hiring manager.)

As a Permanent Resident, you don't have acces to all government job because of security clearance.
For some federal jobs, you also need to be bilingual (English and French).


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you know how to emigrate to Canada?


----------



## Shaurya161113 (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah I know Immigration process. I know all jobs are not for PR visa holders. That's the reason I have put up this post bro.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

My husband is not a Canadian citizen. 

If I were to sponsor him to come to Canada, I am sure that he would _love_ to have a job in the Canadian government.... after all, he speaks both English *and* French fluently (he read French and German in university and lived and worked in both France and Germany in jobs that were not English language based) and he has worked for the UK government for over a decade. 

It's not going to happen for him, and even if he actually got over here to live, the line up/wait for said job is very, very long. 

Even if he were to get that much coveted government job, it _is *not*_ guaranteed to be a life long ticket to easy street nor is the income guaranteed... I know this for a fact, as I worked for the BC Ministry of Health, in a public hospital for twelve years. During that time, I was made redundant once with the fear of it happening a second time always looming over me. When I quit my job to move to the UK, I was earning _less_ money and had _more_ responsibilities imposed upon me than when I started. 

This does not mean no jobs are available for foreigners in government, but rather unless you have some specialist qualification(s) that no other applicant (Canadian or otherwise) has, you will be hard pressed to land that job, just because _you_ want it... you _will_ be competing against every Canadian and non-Canadian who wants the job, including having to sit some tests to measure how suited you are for the job, and for federal government jobs, you can expect the test(s) and interview(s) for a good number of occupations (from customs and border control and higher) to be conducted in both English and French... your English is adequate for life in English Canada, but how's your spoken, written French ability? I grew up learning French at school and even speak it with my husband, but without a good deal of revision and practice, I don't think that I would do well in the spoken word interview aspect (I can read and understand _written_ French fairly well, but my speaking and listening ability is lacking).


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shaurya161113 said:


> Dear Colchar, I have relatives in Canada who are there since 25 years. So get to know a lot about it.


Having relatives here is not the same as living here yourself.




> I myself been to Canada during my summer vacations.


A vacation is not the same as living here.




> I know Canadians can do it but there must be jobs which immigrants can also apply for.


Why? Why should new immigrants get government jobs? Those should be reserved for Canadian citizens.


----------



## Shaurya161113 (Sep 23, 2015)

Dear Madame, I liked your input full of facts and practical approach. I understand that I will have to do certification, learn French, compete with Canadians n non Canadians. But this is everywhere. I have completed with at least 12500000 Indians to get PR. So I am quite optimistic on that front. I know it won't be a cake walk. I think your husband should also give it a shot.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shaurya161113 said:


> I have completed with at least 12500000 Indians to get PR.



You think twelve million Indians applied for Canadian PR status? With that kid of logic perhaps you are perfectly suited for government work.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The way Shaurya161113 worded it, would mean that 12,500,000 indians applied for 1 (one!) available PR card. Easy peasy to get the government job, because you will maybe compete with only 500 others.


----------



## Shaurya161113 (Sep 23, 2015)

Colchar, Believe you have only why, what, if... No knowledge that's why indulging in wasteful discussion. I will get what I deserve you better mind your own business. I don't know why people like u are on expat forum, who don't have any knowledge sharing attitude.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I am sure you will go a long with as an immigrant with a sense of entitlement. Good luck and have fun in Canada!


----------



## Shaurya161113 (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for encouraging ! This is what a new immigrant expect when moving to a foreign land. However I know I will have to deal with all sort of people but I am prepared.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shaurya161113 said:


> I will get what I deserve you better mind your own business.



First, you don't get to dictate to people what they do or do not comment on. Second, what you do not deserve is a government job.




> I don't know why people like u are on expat forum, who don't have any knowledge sharing attitude.



Sharing attitude? What the hell does that even mean?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shaurya161113 said:


> Thanks for encouraging ! This is what a new immigrant expect when moving to a foreign land. However I know I will have to deal with all sort of people but I am prepared.


You might want to learn what sarcasm is before coming here as the previous comment went right over your head.


----------



## Shaurya161113 (Sep 23, 2015)

I chose not to reply your senseless n baseless comments. If you have any specific information to share on the topic posted. You can share or move on.


----------



## Shaurya161113 (Sep 23, 2015)

One more thing, If you have taken it way too personally. We can discuss this. But I would recommend, let others give chance to value add into the topic posted.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shaurya161113 said:


> I chose not to reply your senseless n baseless comments.


You might want to learn to converse in English before coming to Canada as I wasn't referring to my comments, I was referring to that posted by EVHB because you _completely_ missed what he was saying to you.




> If you have any specific information to share on the topic posted.


I have - the likes of you should not be coming here expecting to take a government job. Drop the sense of entitlement as it will _not_ go over well here.




> You can share or move on.



What, exactly, makes you think that you are allowed to dictate to other people?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

My sentenced got mangled a bit, and I can't edit it. But indeed, Colchar, you got the sarcasm part.

A sense of entitlement does not bring you a long way in Canada. Certainly not when you are an immigrant who hasn't contributed to Canadian society yet, but not even when you are a Canadian. Most people here are reacting very negative to people who feel entitled.


----------



## Shaurya161113 (Sep 23, 2015)

You seem to be a victim of sense of entitlement n Sarcasm. N don't try to teach me English and keep your suggestion with you as I don't require them. Are you a recruiting authority vid Canadian govt ? What's your status in Canada. You seem to be a refugee by the way you comment who has landed on mercy grounds. Now, believe that you can dictate others not to come.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Shaurya161113 said:


> You seem to be a victim of sense of entitlement n Sarcasm.


Huh 





> N don't try to teach me English



Someone needs to.




> and keep your suggestion with you as I don't require them.



So you don't like the responses you receive and you get into a snit over it?




> Are you a recruiting authority vid Canadian govt ?



First, you need to learn that there are multiple levels of government here. Second, I have worked for the government. Third, being Canadian we will be far, far more familiar with the requirements than you are. Fourth, since you came here asking for information about getting a government job what make you think that you are an authority on the subject? Since when does someone with extensive knowledge of the subject need to seek out the most basic of advice?






> What's your status in Canada.


I was born here.




> You seem to be a refugee by the way you comment who has landed on mercy grounds. Now, believe that you can dictate others not to come.



First of all, your comment is pathetically ridiculous. What is your issue with refugees? If you are coming to Canada you had best change your attitude because Canada has traditionally been welcoming to refugees (far more so than India has ever been). If you don't like refugees it will not go over well here. That, combined with your sense of entitlement, causes us to question your suitability for fitting in here. 

Second, nobody has told you not to come, we have told you to stop with the sense of entitlement that makes you think that you will waltz into our country and get a government job. Coming here is a privilege, not a right, and you need to learn that - quickly.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I think this is the best advise regarding the topic starter:
http://3g28wn33sno63ljjq514qr87.wpe...tent/uploads/2015/07/Dont-feed-the-trolls.png


----------

